# Honeymoon In Cabo!!!



## elkoholic (Jul 24, 2009)

My wife and I went to Cabo for are honeymoon and here are some of the pics. We got married on May 2nd and we were in Cabo May 3rd until May 10th.  We were down there during the whole swine flu crap and it was great.  We had the whole place to yourself, our resort was only 10% full.  The locals were great and the food down there was even better.  We had a great trip, the fishing was ok, we managed to catch Roosters, Skips and a few yellowtail.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Hoss (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like a great honeymoon.  Thanks for sharing the trip with us.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats to both of you, thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 24, 2009)

great pics!  congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Deadringer (Jul 24, 2009)

That's great, man.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  I was in Cabo last year with a group of buddies and had a blast.  Looks like you chartered a boat with Marlin Masters.  That is who we went with as well, and had some success.  Caught two Blue Sails and a monster (85lb) Wahoo.  Capt. said they have annual Wahoo tournaments and that this fish would have definitely won.  Bad timing for us  Where was the resort?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 27, 2009)

you need to put some costa's on your new bride ....


----------



## secondseason (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats - great photos of you and your bride - thanks for sharing


----------



## Perkins (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pics! Congrats!


----------



## bross07 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've always wanted to catch a rooster. Looks like yall had a blast, thanks for sharing!


----------



## How2fish (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## parkerman (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding and the honeymoon. Great pics!

That is a nice yacht sitting at anchor in the second to last pic too...

Where are you guys in Loganville?  That is where we live also.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  Beautiful pictures...looks like fun!  Time fly's...the next thing you know you will have a couple of kids.  It seems like yesterday we tied the knot and we are celebrating our ten year anniversary this year.  Enjoy each other!!!


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 14, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> you need to put some costa's on your new bride ....


 She did not like the costa's. She is a Ray Ban girl....


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 14, 2009)

parkerman said:


> Congrats on the wedding and the honeymoon. Great pics!
> 
> That is a nice yacht sitting at anchor in the second to last pic too...
> 
> Where are you guys in Loganville?  That is where we live also.



Thanks, we are off Rabbit Farm Rd.


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 14, 2009)

Deadringer said:


> That's great, man.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  I was in Cabo last year with a group of buddies and had a blast.  Looks like you chartered a boat with Marlin Masters.  That is who we went with as well, and had some success.  Caught two Blue Sails and a monster (85lb) Wahoo.  Capt. said they have annual Wahoo tournaments and that this fish would have definitely won.  Bad timing for us  Where was the resort?



Sorry it took so long to get back to everyone.  The resort was Pueblo Bonito Blanco.  We had a great time...

Joe


----------



## whchunter (Aug 14, 2009)

*How come*

In the dinner photo, how come you look like a racoon and your wife don't? 

By the way CONGRATS.....remember the honeymoon and the next 6 months well for it will probably be the highlight of the whole affair


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 15, 2009)

whchunter said:


> In the dinner photo, how come you look like a racoon and your wife don't?
> 
> By the way CONGRATS.....remember the honeymoon and the next 6 months well for it will probably be the highlight of the whole affair



Thanks, whchunter, let hope not!!!!!!


----------



## Golightly (Aug 15, 2009)

*Capella Cabo*

Next time you go, check out the resort I developed, Capella Pedregal.


----------



## elkoholic (Aug 15, 2009)

Next time you go, check out the resort I developed, Capella Pedregal. Golightly, I would love too.  Where is it in Cabo? How far from the marina?  Sounds like you are in the best 2 places in the world right now.  Cabo and Aspen, you are a lucky guy.....


----------



## Golightly (Oct 12, 2009)

The entrance is in Pedregal, right across from the marina.  The homes are on the marina side and you go thru a tunnel in the mountain to reach the resort.  It is NICE!


----------



## hunt4em (Oct 16, 2009)

was your twinn sister molly there too?


----------

